# Warning levels



## Anduril (Nov 29, 2002)

what are these warning levels?
why?
why are they useful to?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 29, 2002)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6269

That thread gives a full acount of what the warning points are. Basically they are a form of punishment. But thats basically.


----------



## Anduril (Nov 29, 2002)

Ok

Understood...


----------

